

Labor Abuses Alleged at Newegg - skennedy
http://www.courthousenews.com/2010/02/10/24561.htm

======
setori88
here in china, people regularly sleep on desks. long work hours is also very
normal here. the hacking issue in reality probably means, watching amazon's
and other website prices. and adjusting newegg's in response.

~~~
Frazzydee
Remember that Newegg is an American company and must abide by American law,
not Chinese law.

Also, this is really non-news. The lawsuit has not yet been found to have any
merit.

